# Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch



## Fischereiaufseher (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo Anglerfreunde!

Bitte teilt mir Eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen zu folgendem Thema mit:

Ich war in den letzten zwei Wochen (also im Januar) 2x am Wasser (Regnitz in Oberfranken). Ausrüstung: Spinnrute 2,40 Meter, 15-40g WG, 30er BlackArc und 0,10er geflochtene Schnur. Köder war ein 8cm Kopyto mit 14g Bleikopf und Angsthaken. Beim ersten Termin: Farbe Blau-weiß, beim zweiten mal: Rabe braun-weiß.
Zielfisch: Zander (und evtl. Hecht - soll ja vorkommen - also: 50 cm Stahlvorfach).

Schon beim ersten Wurf "knallt" es - Anhieb - Drill - Schnur fliegt von der Rolle. Erster Gedanke: Waller oder dicker Hecht. Dann nach 5 Minuten Drill sehe ich erstaunt: Schuppenkarpfen, geschätzte 60cm, verabschiedet sich kurz vorm Kescher. Keine 5 Würfe später das gleiche Spiel, dieses mal Spiegler, 10,2 Pfund, 63 cm. 

Beim nächsten "Angeltermin" (gleiche Stelle): Dritter Wurf - Biss - Anhieb - Drill. Ende: Spiegler, 8 Pfund, Mitte 50cm. Zwei weitere Bisse, die aber im Drill verloren gehen (heftige Fluchten, wohl wieder Karpfen). Nach zwei Stunden die Entscheidung: Letzter Wurf. Biss - Anhieb - Drill: Lande ich einen 74er Schuppi mit 15,5 Pfund (siehe Bild). 

Alle Karpfen sauber vorne am Maul gehakt, also keine "Zufallsfänge", sondern wohl Karpfen die gerne Fische fressen! Beifang (an der "Heckflosse" gehakt) war eine knapp 6 Pfund schwere Brachse.

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit Fisch fressenden Karpfen? Woran kann das liegen?

Freue mich auf Eure Meinungen und Erfahrungsberichte!:vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*

Hallo,
mir ist das gelegentlich auch passiert... mehrere Karpfen, und einmal sogar ne Schleie auf Gufi gefangen. 
Auf kleine Barsche hab ich beim Aalangeln auch schon öfter mal Karpfen gefangen. 

Dass Karpfen auch tierische Nahrung aufnehmen, ist kein Geheimnis... und dass da auch mal ein kleiner Fisch dabei sein kann... ok... alles nichts außergewöhnliches...

Aber dass die bei dir so zuverlässig auf 8er Kopytos beissen halte ich auch für außergewöhnlich... 

Egal wie... ein 15Pfd Karpfen aus einem Fluss ist auf jeden Fall ein super Fang! Petri Heil! 

Hier mal ein Gummi-Karpfen vom letzten Jahr:


----------



## kati48268 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*

Die Häufigkeit spricht eigentlich dafür, dass zu wenig Nahrung für die Karpfen im Gewässer ist. Da bleibt denen nix anderes über als zum aktiven Jäger zu werden.
Kenne das aus einem Baggersee, wo -vor vielen Jahren- nach Entstehung viel zu früh Krapfen besetzt wurden.
Da wurde als Resultat gezielt mit Lebendköfi auf Karpfen gefischt, weil man sie so am besten kriegte (kein Scheixx!).


----------



## me_fo (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*

Moin Moin,

gehört habe ich davon. Mir selbst ist dies, auch nach zig Jahren Fischen mit Gufi, bisher nicht passiert. 

Und warum dieses Verhalten im Winter so ausgeprägt ist, wirft zusätzliche Fragen auf. Der Stoffwechsel der Fische ist runter gefahren und eine Nahrungsaufnahme ist nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Also, bin auch mal gespannt was da noch so an Erklärungen kommt.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## schlotterschätt (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*

Also Karpfen uff Kunstköder is so ungewöhnlich nich !
Das "Duo-Infernal" von Profi-Blinker hat sogar zwee DVD's darüber jemacht. "Friedliche Räuber".
Mir selbst is beim Zanderangeln in der Oder mal 'n 15 Pfünder Karpfen uff'n 9cm Relax-Twister jestiegen. Dit war vielleicht 'n Tänzchen.#6.
Bleie beißen in den Berliner Kanälen im Winter desöfteren uff kleenen Jummikram, sehr zum Ärger der Barsch-und Zanderjäger.

MfG   Schlotterschätt  #h


----------



## lololoth (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*

hallo

en kumpel von mir fischte mit einem weißen twister an einer stelle wo enten häufig mit brot gefüttert werden und fing auch einen karpfen.

ich vermute, dass der karpfen den twister vlt einfach mit nem stück brot verwechselt hat. 
(nur um eine ähnliche situation zu schildern)

lg


----------



## Udo561 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*



lololoth schrieb:


> ich vermute, dass der karpfen den twister vlt einfach mit nem stück brot verwechselt hat.
> (nur um eine ähnliche situation zu schildern)
> lg



Hi,
ja , sehe ich auch so.
Ich hatte schon einige Karpfen auf gelbe Twister oder Gummifische fangen können.
Denke mal es liegt dann eine Verwechslung mit Mais vor, so gut können Karpfen dann wohl doch nicht riechen oder sehen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## NickAdams (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*

Kommt vor, auch Barben beißen gerne auf Kunstköder. Umgekehrt ist es mir auch schon passiert, dass ich nämlich auf Maiskette einen 12 Pfund Zander fing.

So long,

Nick


----------



## cafabu (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*

moin, moin,
Karpfen auf Kunstköder beim Spinangeln ist ja klar.
Aber diese Häufigkeit ist für mich noch nicht erklärt.
Ich hab da keine Idee.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*



cafabu schrieb:


> moin, moin,
> Karpfen auf Kunstköder beim Spinangeln ist ja klar.
> Aber diese Häufigkeit ist für mich noch nicht erklärt.
> Ich hab da keine Idee.
> Gruß Carsten



geht mir genauso. 

Vor allem weil es sehr große Köder sind
3 oder 5cm Twister ... da könnte ich das verstehen... 

Aber auf 8er Kopytos - hätte ich so nicht erwartet.


----------



## G0PPAE (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Häufigkeit spricht eigentlich dafür, dass zu wenig Nahrung für die Karpfen im Gewässer ist. Da bleibt denen nix anderes über als zum aktiven Jäger zu werden.
> Kenne das aus einem Baggersee, wo -vor vielen Jahren- nach Entstehung viel zu früh Krapfen besetzt wurden.
> Da wurde als Resultat gezielt mit Lebendköfi auf Karpfen gefischt, weil man sie so am besten kriegte (kein Scheixx!).



schlisse mich deiner Meinung an genau sowas haben wir bei uns in einen kleinen See mit zu großem Karpfen Bestand auch erleben dürfen 
zum Glück haben die Karpfen ein neues zuhause bekommen 

Fischereiaufseher 
eine Frage bleibt noch warum hast du den 7 kg schweren Karpfen abgeschlagen ?


----------



## Jens84 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*



G0PPAE schrieb:


> eine Frage bleibt noch warum hast du den 7 kg schweren Karpfen abgeschlagen ?



Ich schätze mal zum essen 

Es soll tatsächlich noch Angler geben die Fisch essen #6

Grüße


----------



## sebwu (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*



Jens84 schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal zum essen
> 
> Es soll tatsächlich noch Angler geben die Fisch essen #6
> 
> Grüße



und im winter schmecken sogar 7kg karpfen wenn man ihn mag.


mfg


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*

Hallo Angler-Kollegen!

Ja warum habe ich den Karpfen abgeschlagen?
  1. Catch & Release macht sich nicht so gut, wenn der Fischereiaufseher 
      neben einem angelt...! Da kommt's schlcht wenn der Karpfen 
      angeblich aus'm Kescher hüpft!
  2. "Flusskarpfen" schmecken auch in dieser Größe noch und ich gehöre 
      zu den Anglern, die ab und zu auch mal einen Fang verspeisen!

Petri an Alle!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*






da hab ich auch einen kleinen!:q


----------



## feko (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*

Man,der is aber proper,hehe
:vik:


----------



## Fun Fisher (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*

Hehe,
was ist das denn für eine Kugel?!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> da hab ich auch einen kleinen!:q



Upps, ein Mondscheibenkarpfen, scheint ja fast kreisrund gefressen zu sein.:q:q:q


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*

Hallo an alle Petri-Jünger,

die Geschichte geht weiter! Heute bei herrlichem Sonnenschein und 12 Grad habe ich (neben 4 Brachsen - zusammen 14 Pfund) wieder einen Karpfen auf die wenigen Schuppen (Spiegelkarpfen) gelegt. Und womit? Wieder Gummifisch! |uhoh:

Während die Brachsen der typische "Beifang" waren (Bauchflosse, Rückenflosse, Schwanzflosse gehakt), war's bei dem Spiegler wohl wieder ein "Angriff" auf den Kopyto.
_*= Die spinnen, die Karpfen =*_ #q

Ziel war wieder Zander, von denen war nix zu sehen. Denke die Karpfen haben alle Zander schon gefressen... ;+


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*



Fischereiaufseher schrieb:


> Ja warum habe ich den Karpfen abgeschlagen?
> 1. Catch & Release macht sich nicht so gut, wenn der Fischereiaufseher
> neben einem angelt...! Da kommt's schlcht wenn der Karpfen
> angeblich aus'm Kescher hüpft!



Hi Fischereiaufseher!
Vom Gesetz her, hättest du den Fisch ruhigen Gewissens wieder entlassen können, da unerwünschter Beifang. Einen gezielten Fang des Fisches kann dir kein noch so böswilliger Fischereiaufseher unterstellen. Catch&Release ist sehr wohl erlaubt, wenn der Fang des Fisches versehentlich erfolgte. :vik:

Ansonsten guten Appetit und danke für den wirklich interessanten Thread!

Bislang konnte ich nur einen 30 Pfd.-Karpfen mit Wobbler an der Schwanzflosse haken (im jugendlichen Leichtsinn ganz unsportlich entnommen |uhoh, Brassen an der Rückenflosse haken und nur Rotfedern mit weissem Minitwister als friedliche Räuber ganz regulär im Maul haken.


----------



## Allround-Angler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*

Das Verhalten der Karpfen veranlaßt zu wilden Spekulationen:
1.) Hunger?
2.) Neugier?
3.) Futterneid auf den kleinen Eindringling?
4.) Zufälllig mit eingesaugt?

Werden wir es je erfahren#d|supergri?


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*

ich konnte mal einen spiegler im klaren fluss ca 1 m wassertiefe beim gründeln beobachten. da hab ich den gummi (ca 7 cm) 2 m vor ihm auf grund gelegt. und als er vorbeigründelte und den gummi ignorierte hab ich ganz sachte angelupft. und schon stülpte der rüssel drüber!


----------



## snorreausflake (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*

Also mir ist das auch schon zweimal passiert, nicht gerissen sonder sauber gehakt.
Viel öfters gehen bei uns aber die Karpfen auf Köderfische, letztes Jahr zum Raubfischauftakt hat mein Kumpel aber auch ne stattliche Schleie auf Köfi gefangen|bigeyes

Mein Vermutung (ähnlich wie die von Kati), bzw. ziemlich sicher :
wir haben nen guten Fischbestand, vorallem extrem viel Weißfische wie Rotaugen/-federn, Brachsen, Giebel und Karpfen.
Muscheln etc. gibt´s nicht so viel bzw. wird das von den anderen Kleinfischen weggeputzt, was es aber viel gibt sind jede Menge Kleinfische = leichte Beute mit großem Energiepotzenzial.

Somit könnte also das Phänomen geklärt sein|kopfkrat


----------



## Bobster (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Das Verhalten der Karpfen veranlaßt zu wilden Spekulationen:
> 1.) Hunger?
> 2.) Neugier?
> 3.) Futterneid auf den kleinen Eindringling?
> ...


 

Da gibt es nix geheimnisvolles :q

Wer die oben erwähnte ProfiBlinker
Doppel DVD, über 4 Stunden angeln auf friedliche Räuber* geschafft *hat  :q
dem stellen sich obige Fragen nicht.

Karpfen können gezielt mit Gufis beangelt werden.


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (21. März 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*

So liebe Anglerkollegen!

Es ist ein wenig Zeit vergangen und meine Erfahrungen haben sich nicht wesentlich geändert - immer noch ab und an schöne GuFi-Karpfen, zuletzt 12-Pfünder.|rolleyes
Wenn man eine Rute mit Grundmontage an der gleichen Stelle auslegt (habe nach und nach 5 verschiedene Bolie-Sorten mit und ohne Dips verwendet) geht rein gar nix! #c


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*



Fischereiaufseher schrieb:


> Während die Brachsen der typische "Beifang" waren (Bauchflosse, Rückenflosse, Schwanzflosse gehakt), war's bei dem Spiegler wohl wieder ein "Angriff" auf den Kopyto.



Sag mal, stapeln sich bei euch die Fische? Da will ich auch hin... *g*


----------



## Freund96 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Häufige Karpfenfänge mit Gummifisch*

Hey,

Es sind aber nicht nur die Karpfen die ein anderes Fressverhalten zeigen, Nein, ich hab letztes jahr mit einer Pose und nenn Wurm eine, fast 1m, Zander Gefangen.
Dann war da noch ne Barbe in der Donau die auf eine 15cm GuFi biss, eigentlich wollte ich Waller fangen

Gruß Johannes


----------

